# 30 Second Skip?



## benna12 (Jul 3, 2012)

Is it possible to enable the old 30 second skip feature on the XL4 with the included Glo remote? I tried the old code, but it does not seem to work.


----------



## ScubaCat (Jun 26, 2003)

I learned this from lpwcomp in another thread (Do you get used to the 30 second scan vs. skip?).

With the most recent update, you may have to briefly switch to the SDUI to enable it via S-P-S-3-0-S. It should remain enabled when you switch back.​
It worked for me.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

With HDUI you just have to be watching live TV and you press Select followed by the normal SPS30S for it to work. i.e. Extra select at the start and you will be executing the SPS code with Mini Guide displaying. Not intuitive but it does work.


----------



## bworrell (Mar 19, 2002)

Thank you! I didn't realize the old 30sec skip would still work.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

I have a Tivo HD and two comcast DVR's. I miss the 30 sec skip on the comcast units. If any one has figured a way to make them do it please post it.


----------



## mikey94025 (Oct 14, 2003)

SNJpage1 said:


> I have a Tivo HD and two comcast DVR's. I miss the 30 sec skip on the comcast units. If any one has figured a way to make them do it please post it.


Are you asking how to program 30-sec skip on the Comcast remote? Use: http://howto.cnet.com/8301-11310_39...ram-a-30-second-skip-button-for-comcast-dvrs/


----------



## Ramjet69 (Jan 16, 2013)

I may be in the wrong area but here goes...
I have a preimer Tivo..is there anyway of getting MORE than
the 30 second skip ? Hack or otherwise..
Thank you


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

I'm curious why so many folks find the 30 second skip feature so attractive (maybe I'm missing something and would also want to enable it). Is it really that much faster than 3X fast forward? I recall trying it in the past and didn't see the advantage - but again, perhaps I'm overlooking something. Thanks.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

ADG said:


> I'm curious why so many folks find the 30 second skip feature so attractive (maybe I'm missing something and would also want to enable it). Is it really that much faster than 3X fast forward? I recall trying it in the past and didn't see the advantage - but again, perhaps I'm overlooking something. Thanks.


Yes, it IS faster (IMO) and the advantage is not having to watch ANY of the skipped commercial (except perhaps the last second or three)...


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Ramjet69 said:


> I may be in the wrong area but here goes...
> I have a preimer Tivo..is there anyway of getting MORE than
> the 30 second skip ? Hack or otherwise..
> Thank you


Nope, 30 seconds is the only option.



ADG said:


> I'm curious why so many folks find the 30 second skip feature so attractive (maybe I'm missing something and would also want to enable it). Is it really that much faster than 3X fast forward? I recall trying it in the past and didn't see the advantage - but again, perhaps I'm overlooking something. Thanks.


I find using 30 second skip with the replay button more accurate than using FFx3.
When I use FFx3, I usually overshoot the program requiring several pushes of the replay button.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

steve614 said:


> ...I find using 30 second skip with the replay button more accurate.....


That's what I meant to say (regarding seeing the last few seconds of a commercial). The 30SS itself doesn't bounce you back a few seconds...


----------



## opus472 (Jul 4, 2007)

ADG said:


> I'm curious why so many folks find the 30 second skip feature so attractive


I use it all the time, particularly when watching pre-recorded sports. In football, for example, if you hit it immediately after a play is over, it generally puts you right around the snap for the next play. Same with tennis, you get to skip the interminable ball-bouncing before serves etc.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

ADG said:


> I'm curious why so many folks find the 30 second skip feature so attractive (maybe I'm missing something and would also want to enable it). Is it really that much faster than 3X fast forward? I recall trying it in the past and didn't see the advantage - but again, perhaps I'm overlooking something. Thanks.


At the very least it SEEMS way way faster. I haven't actually done timing, but I use 30 second skip a BUNCH of times (WHAM WHAM WHAM like 6 times total for most breaks), then one or two 8 second skip backs..

Except for a few shows that put useful info in the breaks (sometimes Jeopardy, there's one commercial break in Letterman where they put a funny bit that can be missed with 30 sec skipping), I use 30 second skip and hate when I'm at someone's house with someone driving the remote that FFs instead of 30 second skip.. ESPECIALLY when they 2FF rather than 3FF


----------



## CybrFyre (Mar 25, 2008)

Enabled by default on my Elite. Hrm...


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

CybrFyre said:


> Enabled by default on my Elite. Hrm...


You might be confusing 30 second skip with 30 second scan.
They are not the same thing.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

steve614 said:


> You might be confusing 30 second skip with 30 second scan.
> They are not the same thing.


DEFINITELY not the same thing....after getting my XL4, I punched in the true 30SS and it's WAY better (and faster) than the scan.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

Okay folks, thanks. Guess it's time to re-enable it and try again


----------



## pspens (Jan 20, 2013)

steve614 said:


> You might be confusing 30 second skip with 30 second scan.
> They are not the same thing.


Ok. By default I have what the owner's manual calls a 30-second skip enabled by default. I noticed that is isn't the same as the old 30-sec skip I had on my Series 3-it's more of a quick FF 30 secs. So is there a way to recover the old (instant) 30-skip?


----------



## ScubaCat (Jun 26, 2003)

pspens said:


> Ok. By default I have what the owner's manual calls a 30-second skip enabled by default. I noticed that is isn't the same as the old 30-sec skip I had on my Series 3-it's more of a quick FF 30 secs. So is there a way to recover the old (instant) 30-skip?


From within standard definition menus and while playing a recorded show, press select-play-select-3-0-select on your TiVo remote. You'll hear 3 chimes if you did it right. You might need to redo this whenever the Tivo reboots.

From within high definition menus add an extra Select. Press select-select-play-select-3-0-select.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

ScubaCat said:


> From within high definition menus add an extra Select. Press select-select-play-select-3-0-select.


 That's only true in HDUI now if viewing live TV for which select brings up mini guide. If playing back an existing recording mini guide does not come up when pressing select, so extra select not needed.


----------



## pspens (Jan 20, 2013)

moyekj said:


> That's only true in HDUI now if viewing live TV for which select brings up mini guide. If playing back an existing recording mini guide does not come up when pressing select, so extra select not needed.


Ok, thanks, guys. the sel-sel sequence didn't work while watching live tv, but the sel sequence did work while watching a recorded program.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

I think you'll find the good ole 30SS is head-and-shoulders better than the alleged 30SS that TiVo programs into its remote...


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Bierboy said:


> I think you'll find the good ole 30SS is head-and-shoulders better than the alleged 30SS that TiVo programs into its remote...


It isn't programmed into the remote. S-P-S-3-0-S changes nothing on the remote, it is the TiVo that is being changed in how it processes the "Skip" remote code.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

lpwcomp said:


> It isn't programmed into the remote. S-P-S-3-0-S changes nothing on the remote, it is the TiVo that is being changed in how it processes the "Skip" remote code.


Whatever....


----------



## pspens (Jan 20, 2013)

Bierboy said:


> Whatever....


Ok, I'm sure we're all Big Bang Theory fans...i.e., technical geeks.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

I did reactivate the 30 second skip and "played" with it last night. Instead of going directly back to the recording after each skip, there is a fast forward for several seconds. I don't recall this being the case the last time I tried it - faulty memory on my part, a new "feature", or something wrong on my end?


----------



## pspens (Jan 20, 2013)

ADG said:


> I did reactivate the 30 second skip and "played" with it last night. Instead of going directly back to the recording after each skip, there is a fast forward for several seconds. I don't recall this being the case the last time I tried it - faulty memory on my part, a new "feature", or something wrong on my end?


Sounds like you reactivated the default behavior of the ADVANCE button which is, as you noted, a 30-sec fast-forward. That was exactly my question above and the answer provided to me results in an "instant" FF of 30 sec.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

From live TV I'm pressing: S-S-P-S-30-S

I am indeed getting what appears to be 30 second scan. Sorry guys, did I misread the instructions above?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

ADG said:


> From live TV I'm pressing: S-S-P-S-30-S
> 
> I am indeed getting what appears to be 30 second scan. Sorry guys, did I misread the instructions above?


 The sequence is: Select-Play-Select-3-0-Select and you should enter it while playing back a recording, not during live TV.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

Actually, I redid the S-S-P-S-30-S-P from live tv again and it seems to be working now. Thanks again.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

steve614 said:


> I find using 30 second skip with the replay button more accurate than using FFx3.
> When I use FFx3, I usually overshoot the program requiring several pushes of the replay button.


BTW - I never use the replay button. When I overshoot the start of the recording I simply use the Rewind button. Even now with the 30 second skip enabled I think it's easier and more accurate, don't you?


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

I think some of this has to do with habit. 

When the 30 sec scan option came out I didn't like it but decided to give it a try, now I like it better than the 30 sec skip option. In fact I know tend to move shows from my Series 3 units to my Premiere because of the 30 sec scan. 

In any event I am glad we have choices: various fast forward speeds, 30 sec skip, 30 sec scan, various rewind speeds, and 10 sec skip back are all good.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

ADG said:


> BTW - I never use the replay button. When I overshoot the start of the recording I simply use the Rewind button. Even now with the 30 second skip enabled I think it's easier and more accurate, don't you?


No, because I overshoot the other direction.


----------

